# Job Opening



## roomette

Great jobs for young men who aren't in college, and strong young women also! " The jobs are located all over, paid training in Atlanta . This is an awesome opportunity, please pass this on. These jobs pay good wages.

Training: You will attend two or three weeks of training at the Railroad Education & Development Institute in Atlanta , GA. CSX will pay for travel, lodging and meals as required by collective bargaining agreement.

Track Worker-030702

Job Summary: Work as a member of a crew to install new railroad track, maintain existing track and right-of-way. Replace or repair track switches with specific components. Slide and align tie plates. Drill holes through rails for insertion of bolts and tighten or loosen bolts at joints that hold ends or rails together. Correct deviations in track surface, alignment and gauge Cut rails to specific lengths etc.

Pay Rate

Entry Rate $19.36/hour

Full Rate $21.52/hour

Promotional/ Advancement Opportunities: Under Maintenance of Way Collective Bargaining Agreement, Track Workers may be considered for advancement or promotion to other positions within the Engineering Department if qualified..

Machine Operator $23.25 - $24.81/hour

Welder Helper $21.93/hour

Bridge Tender $21.93/hour

Bridge Mechanic $22.65/hour

Foreman $22.71 - $25.53/hour

Track Inspector $23.98 - $25.14/hour

Qualifications: High School diploma/GED; 18 years of age or older; Valid Driver's License

At CSX, two of the company's core values are People Make The Difference and Safety Is A Way of Life. We are committed to offering our team members the most

competitive compensation and benefits package available, unlimited opportunities for development and growth throughout an exciting and rewarding career, and the safest work environment possible. CSX is an Equal Opportunity / Affirmative Action Employer that supports diversity in the workplace.

Apply online to this and other positions:

http://www.csx.com/?fuseaction=careers.main


----------



## Rodney HIggs

Are they still hiring for the postion the number 0307020 track workes.


----------

